# Diesel vs Gas



## traveller (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am doing research before we purchase a MH. Does anyone have any insight into the pros and cons of either fuel. I know diesel is more expensive but am told engine will have less problems, better fuel mileage and more HP. Any help is much  appreciated

Thank you


----------



## dbarton291 (Feb 8, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

The diesel will most likely have more useable torque.  If you purchase a MH with a diesel, and get a big enough one, you'll also most likely get one with an Allison transmission.  A HD diesel with an Allison will certainly outlast a comparable gas unit, but get ready for a higher initial purchase price.  Just an opinion that's worth what you just paid for it.


----------



## LEN (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

The diesel will be heavier, frame,tires, softer ride because of air suspension,bigger fuel tank,more stable, and usually come with more amenities or bigger. Should get better fuel mileage for like sized, have much better towing ability, have longer life. Will have higher cost for maintenance but less often. And will cost more, but in todays market a newer diesel not new could be less than last years new gas. If you give us an idea of your budget or what you want in an RV we might be able to steer you better. Also HP isn't the key as above torque is the name of the game. Anything in the 300HP,800fp of torque will get you down the road towing or better MT.

LEN


----------



## utmtman (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

I have a gas, love the price of fuel.  As for diesels from what others have told me they are only getting one to two miles more per gal more than I get with gas.  Diesel can carry a heck of a lot more junk if you like or need to carry a lot.   As far as cost goes I just tried to buy a diesel and I would have had to get an o1 or 02 to equal what I am paying for a gas.  I have an o5.  To get an 05 06 or 07 I would have had to go an additional 75 to 200 thousand dollars for a diesel.   I was looking at buying an o4 diesel for 125,000 and I only paid that for my 05 gas new.  The 05 they wanted 175,000 the 06 250,000 and the 07 300,000.   All were basically the same company and size of vehicles.   Diesel maintenance if more expensive and yes they will last longer on the engine but most people dont keep a motor home that many years or miles that it will make a difference.  My gas also has the allison tranny.  And I just had the ultra power installed and if thats if it performs for fuel mileage that they say is possible I will get the same mileage as diesels.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

You won't ever drive or own a diesel long enough to get your money back on fuel savings (diesel $.50 to a $1.00/gal more than gas) or longevity of the motor.  You will get power (torque), but it comes at a high price.

Bottom line:  I love my diesel pickup. :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

MMMMM Quartzsite I paid 2.09 gas and 2.15 Diesel the spead may be getting smaller.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

The other day I paid 1.99 for Diesel.  Right now gas is 1.85.


----------



## traveller (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Len thanks for the post. I saw a new 2008 Four Winds Chateau Kodiak and the Chevy C5500 chassis is available in either gas or diesel. They are running in the $70k to $85k range right now. Being heavily discounted. I would spend the extra for the diesel if it made sense. I just don't know enough about the pros and cons of either.

Thanks, Ernie


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Regular has been going for $1.69/gal and diesel is going for around $2.15 in most places I've traveled this winter.  Last summer I was paying $4.89/gal for diesel and gas was more than a $1.00/gal less.  It's all about the new low sulfer diesel costing more to refine.  Most MHs use regular gas if I'm not mistaken.  

I love diesels, but lets get real.  They really can't be justified by comparing a couple extra miles per gallon or longevity of the engine.    But then if you have the extra big bucks for a diesel MH then that's the way to go.  Unless you are traveling with a job or moving everyday you will never rack up enough miles to justify the diesel.  POWER and STATUS is the real justification.   :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Feb 10, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Only reason I wanted to convert to diesel was so I would not have to be so worried about being over weight.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 10, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

That's a good reason.  i drive a diesel pick-up because the gas engine won't tow my 5er worth a dang and it's small by todays standard.  It's really a power thing with diesel.  They get the job done better.


----------



## LEN (Feb 11, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Saw gas diesel price on the drive yesterday at Mecca for 2.15 and 2.16 a gal. Getting better all the time.

LEN


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 11, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Hey I have a question.  I stopped at a Cummins dealer today to get a fuel filter for my dodge.  I asked about a oil change and the alert service guy quoted me what they charge for a Motorhome.  $500.  Is that right?  Goodness if I had to pay $500 for a oil change I wouldn't be going very far.  I have to pay about $70 to $90 for my pickup.  I used to do my own oil changes when I had the 95 Dodge, but the new Dodge is a lot harder to get to the Oil filter, so I don't bother any more.  Besides the RV parks frown down on it.    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

I don't thnk they relalized what u were wanting the oil changed in ,,, now in my MH ,, it would cost me 300 bucks ,, if i didn't do it myself ,, oil ,,, 2 lube filters ,,, coolant filters ,,, and of course 2 fuel filters ,,, but for u'r truck DL ,,, i would say 85 to 90 bucks should do it ,,, that is what i charge when i do my customer's tow vehicles    :approve:


----------



## LEN (Feb 11, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Most that I have checked cost about $180 for a oil change with filter and lube. My cost is filter and 20 qts oil and then whatever they want for labor.

LEN


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 11, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Hey 730, that's about what I have to pay now except when I'm in Dayton, OH.  My Dodge dealer threw in the cost of the oil for life when I bought the pickup.  It turned out to be a good deal with the price they charge for oil now.  I pay for the labor and filter which usually runs about $40.   I change it about every 5000 miles which is probably too often.  I think I can go about 7500 miles according to the manufacturer.

I guess the Cummins folks are taking the Rv'ers to the cleaners if they are charging $500.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

well yes and no ,, DL ,, the big engines ,, like mine ,, with all the filters ,, they know they can make money on ,, labor that is ,, oil is th same ,,, but on ur's ,, labor is not involved ,,, it's included in the price of the oil change ,, but u'r right ,, that is what has given some dealers ,, and reflect on others ,,, a bad rap ,, and have the compitition now like CW ,, which does charge 400 for a Diesel oil change ,, but that only includes up to one oil filter ,, and 15 qt's of oil ,, hell they get (CW) 99.95 for a gas genset oil change ,,, one filter ,, and maybe 1 1/2 qts oil ,,, now come on ,, that's gouging if u ask me  ,, but what do i know ????     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 12, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Cummins did say they charge $108/hr labor.  
I do change my propane gen set oil every 6 mos for about $18 (oil/filter).  So $99 is a rip off.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 12, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Diesel engines last longer but they also cost far more to purchase and more to maintain. The diesel pusher chassis typically costs the RV manufacturer about $30K more than the gas chassis, so be very careful when you compare motorhomes because it is very easy to find yourself comparing two that are of very different quality. If the price is not at least $30K higher for the diesel, it has to have cut quality to make the price.

In addition, while some diesel RVs have much more CCC than most gas, that is not true for all of them so be careful. A diesel can have a raised rail design which will give far more and better storage than most gas chassis. That type of design is also much more costly than the standard X chassis and the price will rise accordingly. 

It is also true that many diesel chassis come with air brakes, which have some advantages, it isn't true that all of them do and it is also true that gas chassis have a long record of safe operation with hydraulic brakes. To me, the biggest advantage of the diesel is the air ride which most, but not all of them have. There is no gas chassis with air ride and it is clearly the best available. But it comes with a very high price. 

As to the fuel costs, in the comparisons that I have seen where the mileages were well documented, the cost per mile to run either chassis when considering fuel only is about the same. The diesel should have a longer useful life, but few RV owners even keep a new one long enough to wear out even the gas chassis, so that is kind of a questionable point if shopping new. 

Before you buy, make sure that you check out the cost for service of each chassis. Diesel mechanics typically cost at least $20/hour more and often the difference is greater. In addition, parts for the diesels cost far more as do just about everything.

For me, the diesel is the best choice if your budget is great enough to justify the extra cost for reasons of comfort and ride. But they are never less costly to operate than a gas chassis and it isn't likely to get that way at any time soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Man Kirk ,, those deisel mechanics must be starving ,,, most around here ,, even car mech ,, are paid atleast 35per flat rate hr ,, and the shops usally charge the customer 85 to 90 a flat rate hr ,, heck i pay my guy 22.50 per hr ...
  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Feb 13, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Rod he said "$20.00 per hour more".   :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Don't try to save him Carol. You would be taking on a very large task.   :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 13, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

Like I said, if you have the money, a diesel MH is the best way to go.  Comfort, ride, power, status.  Fuel mileage and longevity are not real considerations unless you plan to go 200/300 K miles and keep it over 10 years.  Most RV'ers won't drive/tow a RV 100 K miles in 10 years even while full-timing.


----------



## Charles T (Feb 13, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

My thoughts on MH's, for what they're worth. 

Torque . . . diesel would be better only if you constantly travel in hilly or mountain terrain. 

Air ride . . . Since most RVers will only travel 3 to 5 hours and 100-200 miles a day, every few days . . . why would this be necessary? Even my old body can handle this ride. If you plan to travel 400-500 miles a day, everyday then this could be considered but wouldn't you be defeating the purpose of RVing?

CCC . . . IMHO the main reason to RV is to simplify life. If you can't live without all the unnecessary baggage you accumulate in a stix and brix, then is the RV life for you?

Status . . . Yeah, I'm way up the list on this one since my RV is 23 years old with a gutless but dependable diesel. 

Now if I had MEGA bucks, my views may change some . . . but not much.

Just an old mans viewpoint.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 13, 2009)

Re: Diesel vs Gas

I'm only giving my take on a gas MH vs a diesel MH.  I really think the good old 5er is the way to go full-timing.  But then I'm biased.  I would stay with the 5th wheel even if I had the $$$$$$ for a great big diesel MH.  The 5th wheel floor plans are more comfortable.  JMO.  I have been able to cram everything I own in a 30 foot 5th wheel for 14 years with no problem.  The only thing I can't find a place for is a satellite dish. :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 20, 2009)

RE: Diesel vs Gas

I have had both.  To me, having an exhaust brake is worth having a diesel.  However, I was surprised with 5 gallons of motor oil (diesel) vs 1.5 gallons (gas) so use high mileage synthetic motor oil.  I have been white knuckled with the gas coming down the Beartooth but not with the diesel and the exhaust brake.  Should never say never, but, I will never own a gas motor home again.  -me :approve:


----------

